# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  در مورد ثبت نام متولدین 72 در کنکور

## m.saber

سلام میخواستم بپرسم پسر های متولد 72 باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنن

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام میخواستم بپرسم پسر های متولد 72 باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنن


کد 5.

----------


## Mahdi

سلام.کمک کنید دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله وارتش ثبت نامش کی وچجوری هست؟چون ازسایت شون که چیزی نفهمیدیم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

